# Biken in Wiesbaden....



## schnitzeljagt (19. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander...

Mic mein Name, ich arbeite nun fuer fast 2 Monate hier in Wiesbaden und wollte Sonntags (ginge auch Samstags) was biken.
Ich kenne das Jagdschloss Platte, zu dem ich immer fahre wenn ich ein Projekt hier zu absolvieren habe.
Wenn ich dann von dort weiter aufbreche verfahre ich mich regelmaessig... laeuft also 

Vielleicht gibt es eine Gruppe die Sonntags (oder Samstags) auch faehrt der ich mich mal anschliessen kann.

Bin 47, fahre ein 27Plus H-3 Hardtail (ohne Akku )

Gruesse aus dem Nerotal

M.


----------



## Ripman (28. März 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ist das: https://www.mtb-beinhart.de/2019/03/24/beinhart-biketreffs-2019/ vielleicht für Euch von Interesse? Der Gonsenheimer Wald liegt ja durchaus noch im Umkreis von Wiesbaden 

oder das: https://www.mtb-beinhart.de/beinhart-immer-mittwochs-im-rheingau/ ?

VG

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (28. März 2019)

Danke der Info Juergen!   

Werde ich mal austesten...



Gruesse

M.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. April 2019)

Moin miteinander...

Hatte nun vor morgen am Samstag gegen 15/16 Uhr vom Cafe del Sol (Wiesbaden) hinten ueber die Hochschule Rhein Main (Kesselbach) Richtung Platte hoch zu crusien und oben mal schauen was wo wie geht....   

Garmin Geraet ist zur Vorsicht mal dabei...  

Gruesse

Der M.

PS:  Bin immer noch 47 und fahre ein 27Plus H-3 HT mit ohne Akku


----------



## MurmelBier (30. Juli 2019)

Servus,
ist das noch aktuell? 

Gruß
Murmel


----------



## schnitzeljagt (30. Juli 2019)

Der Thread auf jeden Fall.

Bin aber erst wieder Mitte Oktober bis Anf. Dezember beruflich in W-baden.

Dann geht´s die Huegel wieder hinauf von meiner Seite....   

Gruesse

Der M.


----------



## MurmelBier (30. Juli 2019)

Ah okay. Bin ab und zu für ein paar Tage immer in FFM und nutze da auch immer mal die Zeit.
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann mal wenn man zufällig zusammen da sind


----------



## schnitzeljagt (31. Juli 2019)

Gruesse

Der M.


----------



## MurmelBier (31. Juli 2019)

Da das mit WI gestern nicht hingehauen hatte, musste der Feldberg herhalten


----------



## schnitzeljagt (12. Oktober 2019)

Back in town (Wiesbaden)







Morgen wird der schnitzeljagt-Jahrgang ´72 wohl mal die Platte zum einrollen hochcruisen...

Bischen Material und Kondi checken   

Wer mit?


Beste Gruesse aus dem Nerotal.

Der M.


----------



## Wissbadener (12. Oktober 2019)

Komm doch mit uns zu den Laubrittern 2019 nach Miltenberg.









						Laubritter 2019
					

Laubritter 2019 am 13.10.2019 Gestartet wird um 10 Uhr am Schützenhaus in Miltenberg. Es werden 2 Strecken angeboten: Große Runde: 39 km bei 1100 Höhenmeter



					www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de
				




Demnächst sind dann aber wieder die Trails bei Wiesbaden dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke der Einladung.  

Arg mit dem Auto dann ersteinmal unterwegs denke ich (1,5 h ?).

Wann fahrt Ihr von Wbaden los und von wo?

Gruesse

M.


----------



## Wissbadener (12. Oktober 2019)

VAR. 1:  Treffpunkt 8.15 Nordenstadt Borsigstraße Nähe Shell Tankstelle. Du musst aber selbst mit dem Auto nach Miltenberg fahren. Habe mein Bike auf dem Dach und das einer Mitfahrerin die ich dort abhole im Kofferraum.
VAR. 2: Treffpunkt 9:30 Schützenhaus Miltenberg

Wir sind eine größere Gruppe von E- und Bio-Bikern mittleren Alters, die sich in wechselnder Besetzung auf unterschiedliche Touren im Großraum Rhein-Main begibt. Komme selbst aus dem Süd-Westen von Wiesbaden, habe aber das Revier Wiesbaden die letzten 3 Monate vernachlässigt.

Nächster Event: http://www.rv-opel-1888.de/rv-opel-ctf.php


----------



## schnitzeljagt (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke der Antwort! 
Weiss ich Bescheid (!)

Ich werde mein Befinden morgen frueh gegen 7 Uhr auf die Probe stellen und entscheiden....  
Soll ja doch recht ideal werden das Wetter....

Beste Gruesse

Der M.


----------



## Wissbadener (12. Oktober 2019)

24 Grad, 10 Std. Sonne. Besser wird das Wetter dieses Jahr nicht mehr. Stell Dein persönliches Befinden hinten an und komm morgen mit.

Wenn das Wetter demnächst wieder herbstlich ist, touren wir in Wiesbaden.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (14. Oktober 2019)

Wahnsinn....

Tolles Event mit tollen Leuten in tolle Umgebung...

Und Gottes Herbstwetter dabei.   

Ein Dank hier noch einmal an den Wissbadener für seine nächtlichen Ueberredungskuenste.  



Beste Gruesse und auf bald @Wissbadener 

Der M.


----------

